# PR & Passport Change Dilemma



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Exparts

Kindly help with ideas. I applied for PR in Jan 2014 and it has just moved to Code 103 after being stuck on 102 for months. Now the problem is I made the application on an old passport and I have since taken a new one. How do I align my pending application outcome with the new passport details? And how much more of waiting from Code 103 to the finishing point? Worried because my Quota expires 04/2015.

Thank you upfront for your pointers.

Regards KGM.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is no problem. You receive your PR eventually and then you use the certificate issued to you.


----------

